# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  Light Alloy

## IMPERIAL

*Light Alloy*



Домашняя страница *|* Скачать (Версия: 4.1) *|* Скачать (Версия: 4.4) *|* Скины

*О программе*
*Light Alloy* - это программа для воспроизведения видео и звуковых файлов под Windows. Проста в управлении, но содержит множество дополнительных настроек, то есть подходит как новичкам, так и профессионалам. Проигрыватель имеет небольшой размер и оптимизирован для быстрого запуска и минимальной загрузки системы.

*Возможности*

Уникальная возможность проигрывания фильмов, которые не идут на многих компьютерах со встроенной «кривой» звуковой картой. Малый размер, быстрая загрузка.Изменение скорости проигрывания от десятикратного замедления до двухкратного ускорения.    Время на панели управления.    Произвольное изменение размеров экрана либо с сохраненем пропорций, либо без.    Настройка аудио- и видеодекодера (для DivX — яркость, контрастность, насыщенность).    Список проигрываемых файлов (плейлист).    Регулятор громкости звука на панели.    Покадровый просмотр.    Получение скриншотов из видеофайла.    Drag-n-drop файлов на плеер.




> *Активация*
> 
> Вам нужно всего лишь отгадать загадку, вписав ответ на нее в соответствующие поле :)

----------

